
Triple signal of ‘alien megastructure’ star baffles astronomers - stefap2
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2100319-triple-signal-of-alien-megastructure-star-baffles-astronomers/
======
stefap2
Original article:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1608.01316](https://arxiv.org/abs/1608.01316)

